# Should I Buy Wii U or wait for NX?



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi there,

I don't know if its the right section to post this, but, I want to ask whether I should buy Wii U now or wait for NX?

I really want to play Super Mario Maker, so I am thinking of buying Wii U and the game, but, could it be possible that it will also come out for NX?

I already own a 3ds, so, should I go with Wii U or wait for NX to be released?

What do ya guys think?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 28, 2016)

You can wait until E3 for info about the NX. If is backward compatible with Wii U you could play the game anyway and if isn't then you will get a better price for a Wii U.
win/win situation there.


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> You can wait until E3 for info about the NX. If is backward compatible with Wii U you could play the game anyway and if isn't then you will get a better price for a Wii U.
> win/win situation there.


Oh okay, so, in the upcoming E3 will we get info about NX compatibility too?  Thanks for replying btw..


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 28, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> Oh okay, so, in the upcoming E3 will we get info about NX compatibility too?  Thanks for replying btw..


Nothing is clear at the moment, Nintendo just said in twitter that they are gonna launch the next Legend of Zelda for Wii U and NX march 2017 and that the E3 will be focused mainly on Zelda, so we can assume that they will announce the NX too.


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> Nothing is clear at the moment, Nintendo just said in twitter that they are gonna launch the next Legend of Zelda for Wii U and NX march 2017 and that the E3 will be focused mainly on Zelda, so we can assume that they will announce the NX too.


Oh okay, and, when is E3 usually held?  Also, should I get a Wii for $40 to pass some time till then instead of $220 Wii U?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 28, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> Oh okay, and, when is E3 usually held?  Also, should I get a Wii for $40 to pass some time till then instead of $220 Wii U?


E3 is on June 14-16, a month and a half away.
If that Wii isn't the mini model (Wii mini is unhackable) I would say go for it, even better if is the older model with gamecube ports. a hacked Wii can get you an almost endless supply of games and tons of fun.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 28, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> You can wait until E3 for info about the NX. If is backward compatible with Wii U you could play the game anyway and if isn't then you will get a better price for a Wii U.
> win/win situation there.


Nintendo said that they won't show the NX at e3. Only Zelda.


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> E3 is on June 14-16, a month and a half away.
> If that Wii isn't the mini model (Wii mini is unhackable) I would say go for it, even better if is the older model with gamecube ports. a hacked Wii can get you an almost endless supply of games and tons of fun.


Oh okay! 



BurningDesire said:


> Nintendo said that they won't show the NX at e3. Only Zelda.


So, in your opinion should I got for Wii U or wait for NX?


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 28, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> Oh okay!
> 
> 
> So, in your opinion should I got for Wii U or wait for NX?


What games do you want to play / When do you plan on getting a Wii U / What do you want to use it for.


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> What games do you want to play / When do you plan on getting a Wii U / What do you want to use it for.


I mostly want to play Super Mario Maker.
I am planning on getting Wii U within this week
Well, um.. I want to use it basically to play Wii U roms, Wii roms and Gamecube roms..


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 28, 2016)

second hand wiiu... if possible 5.3.2 fw.

there are many chances that NX will be not retrocompatible with wiiu games.


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> second hand wiiu... if possible 5.3.2 fw.
> 
> there are many chances that NX will be not retrocompatible with wiiu games.


Okay, haha.. awaiting for more replies though!


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 28, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> I mostly want to play Super Mario Maker.
> I am planning on getting Wii U within this week
> Well, um.. I want to use it basically to play Wii U roms, Wii roms and Gamecube roms..


1) They will most likely port Super Mario Maker to the NX
2) Kernel exploit might be coming out this weekend. So if it doesn't then wait for the NX


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> 1) They will most likely port Super Mario Maker to the NX
> 2) Kernel exploit might be coming out this weekend. So if it doesn't then wait for the NX


Okay, thanks for replying!  And, what if Kernel exploit is released within this weekend?


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 28, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> Okay, thanks for replying!  And, what if Kernel exploit is released withing this weekend?


Then get the Wii U. Who knows how long until the NX is hacked.


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Then get the Wii U. Who knows how long until the NX is hacked.


I guess your right, but, as of now, we can't play roms online on Wii U right?


----------



## Zetman (Apr 28, 2016)

Are you sure that NX will be the Wii u successor and not the 3ds one? (sorry for my eng)


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Zetman said:


> Are you sure that NX will be the Wii u successor and not the 3ds one? (sorry for my eng)


I don't know, but, there is a very great chance that NX will get some popular titles of the Wii u on it.. so yeah..


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 28, 2016)

Obviously don't buy a Wii U now. It's overpriced and clearly not worth it considering the NX will be out before you know it but fanbos will say "who cares about how much it costs? what matters is that it's fun". Dumb logic. For the price that it's going now you're probably just going to have to pay a bit more and get an NX for that cost.


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Obviously don't buy a Wii U now. It's overpriced and clearly not worth it considering the NX will be out before you know it but fanbos will say "who cares about how much it costs? what matters is that it's fun". Dumb logic. For the price that it's going now you're probably just going to have to pay a bit more and get an NX for that cost.


Here, I can get a used Wii U for $220 so what do you think should I do?


----------



## Zetman (Apr 28, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> I don't know, but, there is a very great chance that NX will get some popular titles of the Wii u on it.. so yeah..


like the 3ds got some popular titles of the Wii...


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Zetman said:


> like the 3ds got some popular titles of the Wii...


Yeah, but, I can remember only Donkey Kong, which I didn't really liked much! xP


----------



## Zetman (Apr 28, 2016)

i was thinking to xenoblade chronicles


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Zetman said:


> i was thinking to xenoblade chronicles


Oh okay, so, in your opinion what should I do? >.>
Should I buy Wii to pass time till NX shows up?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 28, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> Here, I can get a used Wii U for $220 so what do you think should I do?


I read that you want to use a Wii U to play GameCube and Wii U backup games so I get where you're coming from but even still, you're only looking at months' of playtime value. And even then, the best game on Wii U overall is Mario Kart 8 but it's only if you play it online otherwise once you've completed all cups that's it.

But anyhow, if you don't mind wasting $220 on it then that's your call but you could save a good chunk of it because once the NX's out the Wii U will have its price decreased to $100 or less 'cause at that point, no one wants a Wii U. All the interest is on NX.


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 28, 2016)

Zetman said:


> Are you sure that NX will be the Wii u successor and not the 3ds one? (sorry for my eng)


kimishima said that NX is not a direct successor to wiiu or 3ds.
but Iwata said that NX surely will incorporate wiiu technology.

so in the end NX could be first released in form of portable console but could work with the home version in a way.

since he is interested in Mario Maker  that game could be played by a home console but also for example by a tablet connected with a dongle to a tv.

anyway it's an entire year ahead if he has money a second hand wiiu is the best way.

since WiiU destiny is also the same of gamecube and dreamcast it has sens also having it in a videogame collection...20 years from now you would appreciate having it playing some nintendo land with your nephews... XD


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 28, 2016)

Zetman said:


> i was thinking to xenoblade chronicles



Have they fixed the tiny text and audio issues on Xenoblade X yet?



nintendarium said:


> since WiiU destiny is also the same of gamecube and dreamcast it has sens also having it in a videogame collection...20 years from now you would appreciate having it playing some nintendo land with your nephews... XD



Oh dear god, please don't put the Wii U in the same bag as the Dreamcast and GameCube. That's just distasteful and rude. You know, DC and GC are actually great consoles unlike the Wii U.


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I read that you want to use a Wii U to play GameCube and Wii U backup games so I get where you're coming from but even still, you're only looking at months' of playtime value. And even then, the best game on Wii U overall is Mario Kart 8 but it's only if you play it online otherwise once you've completed all cups that's it.
> 
> But anyhow, if you don't mind wasting $220 on it then that's your call but you could save a good chunk of it because once the NX's out the Wii U will have its price decreased to $100 or less 'cause at that point, no one wants a Wii U. All the interest is on NX.


You are absolutely right I guess!  So, I guess I won't buy it, and, I am thinking of buying a used Wii for $50 here.. What do you think?..



nintendarium said:


> kimishima said that NX is not a direct successor to wiiu or 3ds.
> but Iwata said that NX surely will incorporate wiiu technology.
> 
> so in the end NX could be first released in form of portable console but could work with the home version in a way.
> ...


Haha.. lol, I guess you are right 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Have they fixed the tiny text and audio issues on Xenoblade X yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear god, please don't put the Wii U in the same bag as the Dreamcast and GameCube. That's just distasteful and rude. You know, DC and GC are actually great consoles unlike the Wii U.


Really?


----------



## geishroy (Apr 28, 2016)

just give nintendo another 3 years, they will have a new console out, buy that one instead. Maybe then they will have caught up to current technology.


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 28, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I read that you want to use a Wii U to play GameCube and Wii U backup games so I get where you're coming from but even still, you're only looking at months' of playtime value. And even then, the best game on Wii U overall is Mario Kart 8 but it's only if you play it online otherwise once you've completed all cups that's it.
> 
> But anyhow, if you don't mind wasting $220 on it then that's your call but you could save a good chunk of it because once the NX's out the Wii U will have its price decreased to $100 or less 'cause at that point, no one wants a Wii U. All the interest is on NX.



second hand wiu is already 150 or even less.
no need to wait an entire year.

once you mod vwii and add loadiine you have a possible softeca of about 10.000 games... fron nes to wiiu all nintendo games, mame, portable emulators,even psx and saturn...once IOSU is out retroarch will be ported to use all WiiU power and so even dreamcast could be a possibility in hopefully a glorious off screen gamepad mode!!!


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

geishroy said:


> just give nintendo another 3 years, they will have a new console out, buy that one instead. Maybe then they will have caught up to current technology.


That will be a long time..


----------



## invaderyoyo (Apr 28, 2016)

If you're okay with buying a ~$200 console for a handful of games, or there is a game you really want, then go for it. At this point, though, I think it's better to wait.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh yes... Its time for those threads.
We dont even know what the NX is. 
If it has wii u backwards compatability then wait for it. If not buy a Wii u its a sexy console i have to say


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> second hand wiu is already 150 or even less.
> no need to wait an entire year.
> 
> once you mod vwii and add loadiine you have a possible softeca of about 10.000 games... fron nes to wiiu all nintendo games, mame, portable emulators,even psx and saturn...once IOSU is out retroarch will be ported to use all WiiU power and so even dreamcast could be a possibility in hopefully a glorious off screen gamepad mode!!!


Here cheapest second hand Wii U is for $220..


----------



## Zetman (Apr 28, 2016)

If you like the wii u library


KJ1 said:


> Oh okay, so, in your opinion what should I do? >.>
> Should I buy Wii to pass time till NX shows up?


Need to wait almost a year for the NX, and who knows about the hacking. 

so if you like the Wii u library and you find it at a reasonable price, it's worth


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 28, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> Here cheapest second hand Wii U is for $220..


ehhh i know...you should look on ebay ...
how is customs in your country?
do you pay extra taxes for importing electronics?


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> ehhh i know...you should look on ebay ...
> how is customs in your country?
> do you pay extra taxes for importing electronics?


Yeah, $100 import almost becomes $150 here..


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 28, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> Yeah, $100 import almost becomes $150 here..



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nintendo-Wi...767515?hash=item33b63cc31b:g:SRwAAOSwubRXEkE4




or buying separate unit and gamepad ... you can make it cheap since the console it's not complete they need to lwoer the price:

http://www.ebay.it/itm/NINTENDO-Wii...811004?hash=item51e3007cfc:g:oH0AAOSwbwlXA6fP

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Wii-U-KONSOL...id=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=351700811004

http://www.ebay.it/itm/NINTENDO-WII...id=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&mehot=lo&sd=351700811004

http://www.ebay.it/itm/NINTENDO-WII...id=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&mehot=lo&sd=351700811004


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nintendo-Wi...767515?hash=item33b63cc31b:g:SRwAAOSwubRXEkE4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Import fees is so much in here..


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 28, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> Import fees is so much in here..



ehhh...that is a problem ... me too cannot understand your laws ...  ... 

another alternative is looking on asian sites they often sell the US version of the console...maybe importing from asia and not from US or Europe have lower taxes...


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> ehhh...that is a problem ... me too cannot understand your laws ...  ...
> 
> another alternative is looking on asian sites they often sell the US version of the console...maybe importing from asia and not from US or Europe have lower taxes...


What I am thinking as of now is getting a Wii now and use it plus my 3ds to pass time till NX and then buy NX in March.. So, do you think it is a good idea?


----------



## Qtis (Apr 28, 2016)

Wait for NX, as you'll be wasting money if the NX ends up having BC from the go.

If you really want to play the games available only for the Wii U, then have at it. It does have good games on it now, but don't expect anything worthwhile to pop up on it anymore as most announced titles seem to be made into Wii U/NX multi plat releases.


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Qtis said:


> Wait for NX, as you'll be wasting money if the NX ends up having BC from the go.
> 
> If you really want to play the games available only for the Wii U, then have at it. It does have good games on it now, but don't expect anything worthwhile to pop up on it anymore as most announced titles seem to be made into Wii U/NX multi plat releases.


BC?


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 28, 2016)

Qtis said:


> Wait for NX, as you'll be wasting money if the NX ends up having BC from the go.



NX will be not Retro-Compatible
they will not be using IBM cpus anymore.

also they must keep the price lower to compete with nPS4 and X1Elite.
Backward Compatibility will be sacrificed this time .


----------



## Qtis (Apr 28, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> BC?


Backwards compatibility (with the Wii U)


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Qtis said:


> Backwards compatibility (with the Wii U)


Oh okay! 



nintendarium said:


> NX will be not Retro-Compatible
> they will not be using IBM cpus anymore.
> 
> also they must keep the price lower to compete with nPS4 and X1Elite.
> Backward Compatibility will be sacrificed this time .


So, in short NX won't have BC?


----------



## Qtis (Apr 28, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> NX will be not Retro-Compatible
> they will not be using IBM cpus anymore.
> 
> also they must keep the price lower to compete with nPS4 and X1Elite.
> Backward Compatibility will be sacrificed this time .


You do understand that the Wii U CPU architecture is not that recent? In some cases it can be regarded as a Wii CPU on steroids. If the rumours from AMD are true, it will use an similar setup as the PS4/XB1, which would suggest a nice boost in both CPU and GPU capabilities. But alas, we don't know much yet so not much is lost or gained at this point by doing either or.


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't know, I'd probably say go for it. It has some fun games, that and the kexploit for 5.5 might be released this weekend.

The obvious answer is go for both. I bought my Wii U two weeks ago. I'm already starting to save up for the NX. I mean we're still 11 months away from the release. You have enough time.


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 28, 2016)

Qtis said:


> You do understand that the Wii U CPU architecture is not that recent? In some cases it can be regarded as a Wii CPU on steroids. If the rumours from AMD are true, it will use an similar setup as the PS4/XB1, which would suggest a nice boost in both CPU and GPU capabilities. But alas, we don't know much yet so not much is lost or gained at this point by doing either or.



you do not understand that BC has a cost. (ask X1)
you do not understand that while they started with the idea on putting gamecube games on wiiu VC that ended on producing some remakes to get a more lucrative full price .
you do not understand 
so since you have to give an advice now and you do not know any fact (not rumors ,facts) that assure you on BC presence on NX the only advice that has less risk and more value for him is to look for a second hand solution since NX in his country (india) probably will cost really a lot on launch to play a mario maker that is what he would like to play.


----------



## Temarile (Apr 28, 2016)

I suggest you wait until the release of NX because then the price of the Wii U drops incredibly. NX will still be expensive as hell. Seeing as you mostly want wii/gamecube games, you're fine with the wii u. We don't really know much about the NX just yet.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 28, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> you do not understand that BC has a cost. (ask X1)
> you do not understand that while they started with the idea on putting gamecube games on wiiu VC that ended on producing some remakes to get a more lucrative full price .
> you do not understand
> so since you have to give an advice now and you do not know any fact (not rumors ,facts) that assure you on BC presence on NX the only advice that has less risk and more value for him is to look for a second hand solution since NX in his country (india) probably will cost really a lot on launch to play a mario maker that is what he would like to play.


I kind of don't understand what I should be understanding. You kind of missed the point. I'm not saying that Nintendo should add a separate PowerPC chip into the thing, but instead as we do not know what the thing will be (as you yourself said, facts).

But regardless of you ignoring the actual fact of the Wii U architecture being relatively old, you also ignored the final line I said. @KJ1 won't miss anything by waiting, but he will not miss anything by buying it now either. If he gets a good deal on the Wii U + Mario Maker, why not. If not, the 3DS has more than enough to offer for the time being between now and the 1+ year wait for the NX release, which by itself will lower the price of the Wii U in the second hand market (and possibly new consoles too, depending on the launch price of the NX). I know my Wii U has paid its costs by now if I compare the investment price to the hours per $ I paid. Easily beats going to the movies or many other options.


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 28, 2016)

Qtis said:


> I kind of don't understand what I should be understanding.



same here for me...

start a dialogue with "you do not understand" ...


----------



## Qtis (Apr 28, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> same here for me...
> 
> start a dialogue with "you do not understand" ...


Far from it. I said "You do understand". This was a comment regarding the architecture of the chip and what it entails. If it wouldn't matter, we would not be able to see emulators capable of launching Wii U games, when the PS4 and Xbox One games are still tightly restricted to their respective consoles. If the NX pushed a good chip with more power compared to the Wii and even the Wii U, we do not know what will be possible. Saying "they will sacrifice BC" is the same as saying Microsoft will not be able to make the Xbox One play 360 games. How did that turn out?


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Qtis said:


> Far from it. I said "You do understand". This was a comment regarding the architecture of the chip and what it entails. If it wouldn't matter, we would not be able to see emulators capable of launching Wii U games, when the PS4 and Xbox One games are still tightly restricted to their respective consoles. If the NX pushed a good chip with more power compared to the Wii and even the Wii U, we do not know what will be possible. Saying "they will sacrifice BC" is the same as saying Microsoft will not be able to make the Xbox One play 360 games. How did that turn out?


How did that turn out exactly? Sorry, I don't know about it! 
And, about your previous post, your words are kinda remarking!


----------



## Qtis (Apr 28, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> How did that turn out exactly? Sorry, I don't know about it!
> And, about your previous post, your words are kinda remarking!


Microsoft has made the Xbox One compatible with certain Xbox 360 games contrary to many saying it was impossible. New games are added every now and then as they add the patches needed to make the systems compatible. And they also changed from an IBM based CPU (Xbox 360) to an AMD made APU (Xbox One), which will most likely be the case also for the Wii U to NX transformation. So anything is possible at the moment, which is why I recommend thinking about your own situation and whether the Wii U has more to offer than the current list of consoles you own


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Qtis said:


> Microsoft has made the Xbox One compatible with certain Xbox 360 games contrary to many saying it was impossible. New games are added every now and then as they add the patches needed to make the systems compatible. And they also changed from an IBM based CPU (Xbox 360) to an AMD made APU (Xbox One), which will most likely be the case also for the Wii U to NX transformation. So anything is possible at the moment, which is why I recommend thinking about your own situation and whether the Wii U has more to offer than the current list of consoles you own


Okay man, thank you really very much!    I guess I will wait for the NX! Till then can you recommend me some good 3ds game through PM if possible?


----------



## Qtis (Apr 28, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> Okay man, thank you really very much!    I guess I will wait for the NX! Till then can you recommend me some good 3ds game through PM if possible?


Sure, hit me a PM and I can give you suggestions. Quite a few good reviews are also up on the 'temp 3DS reviews section


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 28, 2016)

whatever...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> Okay man, thank you really very much!    I guess I will wait for the NX! Till then can you recommend me some good 3ds game through PM if possible?


Ok. Sorry for being late. What nintendo franchises you play? If you play zelda, first complete the 3ds games(majora, ocarina, triforce, albw) then buy the oldest wii and hack it. Cheap console and great games. If you play mario, same. The 3ds library is pretty big, so dont worry about no games for the next whole year. The wii has even bigger library and its really cheep from second hands.wii U has lot of wii remakes(with little better graphics), mario maker and mario cart 8. Those are the only reasons to buy it, and as you can see its not much....
So good games you seek? Look no further...
1. Fire emblem franchise(all games)
2. Shin megami tensei IV and Persona games
3. Zelda(played majora mask, lot of well spent time...) the list is above, and AFAIK new game coming out to 3ds, so...
4. Bravely default+second
5. Luigi mansion 1+2
6. Mario and luigi dream team and paper jam
7. Pokemon ORAS(verry fun, not as childish as it sounds...)
8. For N3DS- binding of isaac rebirth. Huge fun, Huge amount of good time
9. Smash Bros., even if you dont usualy like fighting games
10. Mario Kart if its your thing...

Its not a top 10 list, but some diffrent types of games which are really fun and very long(60+ hours, zelda and pokemon are 80+). Try some of them and if you enjoy ask me in pm for more.(I enjoyed majora mask the most of this list BTW, so be sure to check it out)

So I say dont buy wii u at any cost. 3ds+wii is enough( even 3ds alone..)

EDIT- ah and if 3ds and wii are somehow not enough for ya, play the gamecube on wii. Same price, more games... both wii and GC are great consoles so be sure to buy the wii (1+1)


----------



## Pink Gold Peach (Apr 28, 2016)

@KJ1 If you want to try before you buy (In a way) try out Cemu. 
Its a Wii U Emulator that runs games like Mario Kart 8, Super Mario 3D World, Mario Maker and more at full speed if you have a pretty good PC.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-cemu-wii-u-emulator.399524/


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 28, 2016)

Pink Gold Peach said:


> @KJ1 If you want to try before you buy (In a way) try out Cemu.
> Its a Wii U Emulator that runs games like Mario Kart 8, Super Mario 3D World, Mario Maker and more at full speed if you have a pretty good PC.
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-cemu-wii-u-emulator.399524/


don't think in India the average teenager got anything capable to run cemu decently...
for him 200$ for a console is a money problem as he said ...


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 29, 2016)

natanelho said:


> Ok. Sorry for being late. What nintendo franchises you play? If you play zelda, first complete the 3ds games(majora, ocarina, triforce, albw) then buy the oldest wii and hack it. Cheap console and great games. If you play mario, same. The 3ds library is pretty big, so dont worry about no games for the next whole year. The wii has even bigger library and its really cheep from second hands.wii U has lot of wii remakes(with little better graphics), mario maker and mario cart 8. Those are the only reasons to buy it, and as you can see its not much....
> So good games you seek? Look no further...
> 1. Fire emblem franchise(all games)
> 2. Shin megami tensei IV and Persona games
> ...


Thank you so much for putting your time in replying! 
I have played some of the games, tell me how are Shin Megami, Bravely Default and Persona.. I heard about them a lot, but, by looking at its gameplay it seems um.. not good..
Also, I had started playing Majoras Mask but, couldn't do the snow castle(?) thing, so, I left it xP

So, can you please start a PM with me so that we can discuss it there? 



Pink Gold Peach said:


> @KJ1 If you want to try before you buy (In a way) try out Cemu.
> Its a Wii U Emulator that runs games like Mario Kart 8, Super Mario 3D World, Mario Maker and more at full speed if you have a pretty good PC.
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-cemu-wii-u-emulator.399524/


That does seem a great idea, but, will there be lag on i5 on it?  Also, are the controls okay with it?


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 29, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> Persona..


Amazing franchise!
Unfortunately, the only Persona game on a Nintendo console is Persona Q on the 3DS, which I didn't really like.

I know you're asking about the NX or Wii U, but if you ever feel like playing a Persona game, you'd need to get a PSVita (PSTV) or a PS4, if you haven't already.


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Amazing franchise!
> Unfortunately, the only Persona game on a Nintendo console is Persona Q on the 3DS, which I didn't really like.
> 
> I know you're asking about the NX or Wii U, but if you ever feel like playing a Persona game, you'd need to get a PSVita (PSTV) or a PS4, if you haven't already.


Okay, so basically what you have to do on that game?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 29, 2016)

buy both.


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 29, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> Okay, so basically what you have to do on that game?




This is pretty much how Persona works. If what she says in the video interests you, then Persona is for you. (It has very minor spoilers, nothing game breaking though.)


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 29, 2016)

mech said:


> buy both.


I guess yeah?! xP



Supster131 said:


> This is pretty much how Persona works. If what she says in the video interests you, then Persona is for you. (It has very minor spoilers, nothing game breaking though.)



Okay, I will look into that, thanks!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> Thank you so much for putting your time in replying!
> I have played some of the games, tell me how are Shin Megami, Bravely Default and Persona.. I heard about them a lot, but, by looking at its gameplay it seems um.. not good..
> Also, I had started playing Majoras Mask but, couldn't do the snow castle(?) thing, so, I left it xP
> 
> ...


Ok so I play bravely default and its kinda fun. Shin megami tensei has great story, and about majora mask-I was stuck in this point of the game for half a year! Untill it broke me and I checked youtube for the answer.... in my opinion its the hardest (and funest) part of the game.... please do complete it! When youre done you would feel like a pro for completing such a hard game...
I see no reason to discuss it in private while talking here gives you more opinions...
Btw have you played fire emblem? Afaik there are more then 3 of 'em...


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> E3 is on June 14-16, a month and a half away.
> If that Wii isn't the mini model (Wii mini is unhackable) I would say go for it, even better if is the older model with gamecube ports. a hacked Wii can get you an almost endless supply of games *that you rightfully own* and tons of fun.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2016)

Whats da problem? Lots of ppl use hard drive to play their rightfully owned disks to avoid scratching...


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 29, 2016)

natanelho said:


> Whats da problem? Lots of ppl use hard drive to play their rightfully owned disks to avoid scratching...


he is from India, there games cost a lot...sadly...
mostly he is looking here for 5.3.2 wiiu to load backups  ... but in the end he decided to wait NX IOSU...i mean maybe another 4 years from now!!! 
asian countries and north european countries are a hell for nintendo gamers, do not blame them for going piracy ...


----------



## KJ1 (Apr 29, 2016)

natanelho said:


> Ok so I play bravely default and its kinda fun. Shin megami tensei has great story, and about majora mask-I was stuck in this point of the game for half a year! Untill it broke me and I checked youtube for the answer.... in my opinion its the hardest (and funest) part of the game.... please do complete it! When youre done you would feel like a pro for completing such a hard game...
> I see no reason to discuss it in private while talking here gives you more opinions...
> Btw have you played fire emblem? Afaik there are more then 3 of 'em...


Okay, I will look into them!   And, yeah, I have played Awakening before, but my save data got corrupted..



nintendarium said:


> he is from India, there games cost a lot...sadly...
> mostly he is looking here for 5.3.2 wiiu to load backups  ... but in the end he decided to wait NX IOSU...i mean maybe another 4 years from now!!!
> asian countries and north european countries are a hell for nintendo gamers, do not blame them for going piracy ...


Yeah, you are right they are do pricey here, but, I know that even the countries having cheap Nintendo games also play backups! 
And, for the NX, we will see about that..


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> he is from India, there games cost a lot...sadly...
> mostly he is looking here for 5.3.2 wiiu to load backups  ... but in the end he decided to wait NX IOSU...i mean maybe another 4 years from now!!!
> asian countries and north european countries are a hell for nintendo gamers, do not blame them for going piracy ...


Im a "pirat" myself, so...


----------



## nintendarium (Apr 29, 2016)

natanelho said:


> Im a "pirat" myself, so...


eheeh no you are less "justified" ....


----------

